# Wild Bison Chili



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I prefer an all meat, bean-free chili. This is a family favorite in the brisket household. If you are fresh out of wild bison, don't fear. I've had good success with this recipe using pronghorn, elk and moose as well.

If using wild game with lots of fat ground into it, you can reduce the amount of bacon to 3-4 slices.

6 Slices uncooked bacon, chopped
1 onion, chopped
4-5 cloves of garlic, chopped
2 1/2 pounds ground wild bison (pronghorn, elk, moose or grass-fed beef)
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon fresh minced oregano (or 1 teaspoon dried oregano)
1 teaspoon paprika
2 cups beef broth
2 14oz cans chopped tomatoes with liquid (or 4 large fresh tomatoes, seeded and diced)
1 1/2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
3 peeled carrots, sliced

Sea salt, to taste
Black pepper, to taste (preferably freshly cracked peppercorns)

Garnishes: chopped avocado, green onion, sour cream, grated cheese (sharp cheddar preferred)

And to give credit where credit is due, this is based off the Bison Chili recipe from The Primal Blueprint Cookbook, by Mark Sisson, with my modifications.

Cook bacon in large saucepan over medium high for a few minutes until slightly brown and some fat is rendered out.










Add onion to the pan, stirring into bacon.










When the onions are translucent, add garlic and stir, cook a few minutes longer.



















Add bison to the pan, cooking over medium-low heat until brown throughout.



















Transfer to a large pot, adding spices, beef broth, tomatoes and carrots. Stir well.



















Cover and simmer on low heat for 1 hour, stirring every 20 minutes.

Add cocoa powder and vinegar and simmer uncovered for another 20 minutes. Add additional beef broth or water, if necessary.










Add sea salt and black pepper to taste.

This is not a hot, spicy chili. Feel free to experiment adding hot sauce to taste. Mrs. brisket and kids prefer it not spicy, so we stick with the basic recipe.

Serve with optional garnishes. I prefer mine with sour cream, sharp cheddar, avocado and sometimes sliced green onions.










Enjoy!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

that looks great! I will have to try this one.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like I have a new recipe to try this week. I'm a sucker for spicy so I may find a way to add some kick to it,


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like that one!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Made this today with some ground Wyoming doe pronghorn. The apocalypse never tasted so good.
#ThriveNotJustSurvive


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks tasty!! just in the pot when you was stirring it, but those finishing garnishments made it pop! especially the avocados!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

That looks good. Fresh out of "free range" bison, so I have to use wild wapiti. 

My version would be to replace the onions with diced roasted green chili. I don't do well with onions...


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

High Desert Elk said:


> That looks good. Fresh out of "free range" bison, so I have to use wild wapiti.
> 
> My version would be to replace the onions with diced roasted green chili. I don't do well with onions...


That sounds like it could be awesome, let me know if you try it!


----------



## CrayDad (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm gonna try this. Never had carrots in chili. I'd add a cup or 2 of beer (per Chef John). Really brings out the flavor of the spices.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

brisket said:


> That sounds like it could be awesome, let me know if you try it!


I did a rundown of our kitchen and pantry for ingredients. We have a go for giving it a whirl.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Thanks you for posting this! I really like the recipes section--you guys are awesome--hope to try sometime soon!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Didn't have any wild bison, and to keep in the spirit of using something other than deer and elk, I used one of these...


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Followed same recipe, but added two cups of chopped roasted green chili instead of onion.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Way good. I did spice it up just a skosh with some jalapeno powder...


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

High Desert Elk said:


> Way good. I did spice it up just a skosh with some jalapeno powder...


Nice! I'm happy you liked it, I'll have to try that out.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

High Desert Elk said:


> Didn't have any wild bison, and to keep in the spirit of using something other than deer and elk, I used one of these...


That beast is awesome!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

brisket said:


> That beast is awesome!


Best tasting animal in North America, even though it is an "immigrant".


----------

